# I'm new... And confused!



## Jordanhaunt (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello, I am new here and I haven't been doing yard haunts for too long. I have a website and a youtube channel. You should check out nightmarehaunt.weebly.com, or go to my youtube channel. Links below.

Youtube: 




wbsite: http://nightmarehaunt.weebly.com/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome! I like your site, you have a really nice graveyard!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome Jordan!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome, this site has a ton of talent and imagination I took a quick look at your site and it looks like you will fit right in here. Hope to see some of your posts soon.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Welcome, Jordan! Where in Ohio are you located? I'm up in Akron...

And great video of your haunt!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

hello..........and welcome


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome.


----------

